# New Addition!



## Sam123 (May 21, 2016)

*Hi guys, i've got some exciting news! My mum has been hiding something from me and I recently found out she got a basic keepers licence and we are getting some Spotted Marsh Frogs from a friend tomorrow! We are getting 6 of them that are all retired breeders so I am so excited! But I do have a question, how do I use water conditioner? 

Kind Regards -Sam

P.S Ill get some photos up for y'all!*


----------

